# The best folk punk show in MAY!



## Gypsymouse (Apr 11, 2011)

Gabi Meyer | Facebook




Come help us bid farewell to WEMW as they move out of their infamous house and hit the road! The lineup will feature:

Beach Girl and The Monsters
$5 Let Down
When East Meets West
Amrev II

with acoustic performances during the set changes in the back yard by:

Tedd Hazard

Condition Oakland

Hobo Soup



Doors at 5:30, . Over and out by 10 pm.

Cost: Donation

ok so.. every1 knows the rundown for these  if you dont... just dont fuck up. bottom line. we havent had any trouble here in the 2 yrs and some mnths ive lived her.(exept for the time i got my brass knuckles stolen) . but anyway. thanks every1 for everything. we really showed hazleton, PA , ourselves, our friends. all of you and us, that the "Scene" is just a word. we're a family.  love you guys. so these donations will be going to the travelin bands gas's and the house. b/c dumpster food mite be free. but even feeding every1 with free food still leaves us to throw away all the wrapers and all the clutter that a 2 year bender has collected.... and garbage removal...... isnt free  .hahahaha so ya see you all in the pit  hahaha . but on a last serious note.. i really did make alot of awsome friends. who inturn made alota awsome music. cant wait to see you all in september.  -brandon-


----------



## Gypsymouse (Apr 11, 2011)

The link at the top is to the facebook event page! Directions and Such on there! If you are in the area come out and see us!


Regards!

Hobo Soup


----------



## Gypsymouse (Apr 11, 2011)

Hazleton pa


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Apr 11, 2011)

nice lookin forward to it!!


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 14, 2011)

when is this? the facebook link didnt work


----------

